# Sexiest Woman of all time?



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 12, 2011)

Cute, but the Sexiest of all time? Bullshit


----------



## bdeljoose (Dec 12, 2011)

Agreed. She is really cute but not the sexiest woman of all time. Raquel Welch is on that list and I would probably rank her #1.


----------



## D-Lats (Dec 12, 2011)

Pretty fucken sexy


----------



## bdeljoose (Dec 12, 2011)

^^^ the again that is really fuckn nice.


----------



## fitter420 (Dec 12, 2011)

MY vote...


----------



## swollen (Dec 12, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> Pretty fucken sexy



Definitly in the top 5...in my book..


----------



## D-Lats (Dec 12, 2011)

Ive jerked off to her mamy times as a teenager after watching Friends 
I dont think she has aged a day in 15 years.


----------



## bdeljoose (Dec 12, 2011)

I think she looks better now than on friends. Along Came Polly in those shorts.


----------



## Jrluz14 (Dec 12, 2011)

When did she pose nude? And she is by far the hottest in her most recent film Horrible Bosses. Dark hair and she plays a slut hnnnngggg


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Dec 12, 2011)

When the hell did she pose nude?!?!?


----------



## IronAddict (Dec 12, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> Pretty fucken sexy



I've never seen her nude before, thanks!

Have to admit, she has a very nice body and is sexy as hell, but I wouldn't say she's the sexiest of alltime, either.

Man, there's a hell of a lot more attractive women out there, some aren't even in show business.


----------



## D-Lats (Dec 12, 2011)

I just found it in google images could be fake.


----------



## banker23 (Dec 12, 2011)

bdeljoose said:


> Agreed. She is really cute but not the sexiest woman of all time. Raquel Welch is on that list and I would probably rank her #1.


 
x2


----------



## banker23 (Dec 12, 2011)

now if we're talking modern times, I would have to say Penelope Cruz or Salma Hayek back in the 90s. I just can't see a blonde woman  as "sexy." They can be beautiful, wholesome, and cute, but not smokin' sexy like a brunette...that's just me though.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 12, 2011)

banker23 said:


> now if we're talking modern times, I would have to say Penelope Cruz or Salma Hayek back in the 90s. I just can't see a blonde woman  as "sexy." They can be beautiful, wholesome, and cute, but not smokin' sexy like a brunette...that's just me though.







YouTube Video


----------



## troubador (Dec 12, 2011)

djlance said:


> When the hell did she pose nude?!?!?



Never


----------



## ALBOB (Dec 12, 2011)

Chalk me up as another vote for Raquel Welch.


----------



## vancouver (Dec 12, 2011)

Yes, I heard about this survey...apparently it was only open to the "Friends Fan Club"...


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 12, 2011)

to be honest, its very subjective. some people like one thing some another. personally she doesnt even make my top 20 but dont get me wrong, she is hot.

my number 1 and I got to admit, im slightly obsessed with her


----------



## banker23 (Dec 12, 2011)

DOMS said:


> YouTube Video


 
What did you post bro? I can't see youtube at work.


----------



## banker23 (Dec 12, 2011)

Vibrant said:


> to be honest, its very subjective. some people like one thing some another. personally she doesnt even make my top 20 but dont get me wrong, she is hot.
> 
> my number 1 and I got to admit, im slightly obsessed with her


 
Whenever I find a blonde to be hot I take a closer look and realize they are dyed blondes (like this one). She could be on my hot list though I really go for wider mouths, fuller lips, and bigger eyes (and softer boobs).


----------



## vancouver (Dec 12, 2011)




----------



## DOMS (Dec 12, 2011)

banker23 said:


> What did you post bro? I can't see youtube at work.


It's from the family guy. It's Cleavland mistaking Penelope Cruz for Seabiscuit.


----------



## banker23 (Dec 12, 2011)

Audrey hepburn was just about perfect in my book!


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Dec 12, 2011)

banker23 said:


> Audrey hepburn was just about perfect in my book!





@Troubador
Chill the hell out man, I was just asking


----------



## banker23 (Dec 12, 2011)

DOMS said:


> It's from the family guy. It's Cleavland mistaking Penelope Cruz for Seabiscuit.


 
I'll have to check it out when I get home...and my wife is busy.


----------



## troubador (Dec 12, 2011)

djlance said:


> @Troubador
> Chill the hell out man, I was just asking



I was simply answering your question, don't know how you inferred any emotion.


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 12, 2011)

banker23 said:


> Whenever I find a blonde to be hot I take a closer look and realize they are dyed blondes (like this one). She could be on my hot list though I really go for wider mouths, fuller lips, and bigger eyes (and softer boobs).



Like I said it's all very subjective.


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Dec 12, 2011)

troubador said:


> I was simply answering your question, don't know how you inferred any emotion.



I know dude, just busting your balls. I'm in a good mood actually, upped the lithium and Haldol doses 





....not serious


----------



## IronAddict (Dec 12, 2011)

I know this is old school, but she always did it for me.

View attachment 37384

View attachment 37385

Such a beautiful face.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 12, 2011)




----------



## min0 lee (Dec 12, 2011)




----------



## min0 lee (Dec 12, 2011)

*Angela Joli might disagree...*


----------



## DOMS (Dec 12, 2011)

min0 lee said:


> Angela Joli might disagree...



I don't really think she's that hot.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 12, 2011)




----------



## IronAddict (Dec 12, 2011)

Me either!

I think that jolie  bitch is just another kardashian!


----------



## IronAddict (Dec 12, 2011)

Prince said:


>


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 12, 2011)

Raquel Welch gets my vote! Jen is really cute but not sexy. When Jen smiles her chin looks really fake, just saying. 
Sexy is something more than a pretty face and a boob job.


----------



## IronAddict (Dec 12, 2011)

Ichigo said:


> Raquel Welch gets my vote! Jen is really cute but not sexy. When Jen smiles her chin looks really fake, just saying.
> Sexy is something more than a pretty face and a boob job.



Booyah!


----------



## Arnold (Dec 12, 2011)

my vote would be Pamela Anderson.


----------



## fitter420 (Dec 12, 2011)

Just sayin...





YouTube Video


----------



## oufinny (Dec 12, 2011)

^^^She is damn hot.  Would love to see her back then in some of the clothes/lingerie/swimsuits from now a days.  She has amazing eyes and some rocking tits too, damn!


----------



## meow (Dec 12, 2011)

Prince said:


>


----------



## fitter420 (Dec 12, 2011)

oufinny said:


> ^^^She is damn hot.  Would love to see her back then in some of the clothes/lingerie/swimsuits from now a days.  She has amazing eyes and some rocking tits too, damn!



I so agree!


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 12, 2011)

Prince said:


> my vote would be Pamela Anderson.


----------



## banker23 (Dec 12, 2011)

min0 lee said:


>


 
Ouch!


----------



## maniclion (Dec 12, 2011)

Selma Hayek for me even with a unibrow in 'Frida' she was hot....she is dyslexic but smart which is a prerequisite for sexy for me....


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 12, 2011)

Prince said:


> my vote would be Pamela Anderson.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 12, 2011)

min0 lee said:


>


----------



## Gena Marie (Dec 13, 2011)

min0 lee said:


>



I would have to agree with Prince, Pam today, not looking so good, but back iin the day........





image upload



image host



min0 lee said:


>



  you are super sweet.


----------



## troubador (Dec 13, 2011)

Prince said:


>



Who knew John Elway had such a nice ass.


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 13, 2011)

since angelina stole brad jennifer gets a lot of pity parties like this one. she's cute but not the sexiest woman of all time. the pic is a fake but there is a real vid out there of her masturbating.


----------



## troubador (Dec 13, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> since angelina stole brad jennifer gets a lot of pity parties like this one. she's cute but not the sexiest woman of all time.



I was so close to bringing this up. I think the idea is that "if it can happen to Jennifer Anniston it could happen to me". Women tend to like Anniston and hate Jolie. Personally I think Angelina is hotter but don't give two shits about celebrity gossip.


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 13, 2011)

well all i can say is this picking one thing is bullshit. there are too many legendary beauties. who buys a box of ONE chocolate? fuck you pick one bozos.


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 13, 2011)

i love angelina.


----------



## troubador (Dec 13, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> well all i can say is this picking one thing is bullshit. there are too many legendary beauties. who buys a box of ONE chocolate? fuck you pick one bozos.



I agree. I can't pick a favorite song, color, food or hottest celeb.


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 13, 2011)

this pick one thing is REtarded.


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 13, 2011)

my head hurts too bad right now to put this perfectly but flames flicker as does a person's attractiveness and in merely being flames no man or woman can extinguish the flame of another and no man or woman will always burn consistently bright. as a whole men are a fire upon the face of the earth as are women... the dance of flames is beautiful. one shard of light, unchanging would be boring as fuck no matter how pretty it was. vive la difference.


----------



## SFW (Dec 13, 2011)

Im old-school. Bacall would be up there in my top 5


1:08 






YouTube Video


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 13, 2011)

so many women have their time their moment when all the world it seems is in awe of their beauty. angelina had hers, monica belluci, when i was a little girl i thought barbra eden was the prettiest lady on earth. it's like the northern lights or something and i never want to pick one i want to keep being surprised with the beautiful show. someone should seriously bitch slap the moron behind this of all time bullshit.


----------



## SFW (Dec 13, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> this pick one thing is REtarded.


 

I see you go for that rugged look. Youre a rare breed. Most women these days like that pre-pubescent, metrosexual bieber look. Kudos to you


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 13, 2011)

i'd be happy waking up back a thousand years ago when men were men and woman were glad of it.


----------



## IronAddict (Dec 13, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> i'd be happy waking up back a thousand years ago when men were men and woman were glad of it.



Yeah, those were the days! 







YouTube Video


----------



## PappyMason (Dec 13, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> i'd be happy waking up back a thousand years ago when men were men and woman were glad of it.



can't agree more


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 13, 2011)

IronAddict,  can't you count to 1000?


----------



## IronAddict (Dec 14, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> IronAddict,  can't you count to 1000?



Yes, but I couldn't find a caveman & woman singing this song. 

So I thought hey, Archie's really a caveman..


----------

